# Menthol Vapes



## G-MAN (10/6/15)

I think I have now come to terms with the fact that I enjoy Menthol juices the most.

I have tried the desserts and other weird and wonderful juice mixtures but end up coming back to menthol mixes.

I now buy 0mg frost bite or sub zero and use it to cut all the other flavours I have.

So far my favourite mix is VK's Berry Blaze at a 3:1 mix (the 1 being the berry blaze)

I think that fruits and menthol are meant to be mixed!

Any other Menthol freaks out there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (10/6/15)

Paging Dr @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/15)

The best Menthol in the whole wide world is Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice or as my ADV for the last few months 99% of the time my signature juice Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice (with a touch of coconut).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frank Zef (10/6/15)

I'm currently on Frostbite/Custard Razzler mix 60:40 and Frostbite/Strawberry 80:20 mix
As a smoker I couldn't handle the menthols, as a vaper I cannot get enough.
I have already gone through 60ml of Frostbite this month!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReeZ (10/6/15)

One of my favourite menthol mixes was a menthol DIY mixed with rocket sheep cloudsat!
Where can i get menthol crystals from? I've checked Clicks and Dischem, no luck. Haven't made any menthol in ages.

Rob, how much strawberry concentrate do you mix with menthol? I have strawberry ripe, is that the right one?


----------



## Snape of Vape (10/6/15)

@Rob Fisher I know you've tried the Extreme Ice from Mount Baker, didn't you find it too menthol? I've got a full bottle here that I just stare at. I order 2 and use the second to mix in with other juice, but only a couple of drops per tank


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> @Rob Fisher I know you've tried the Extreme Ice from Mount Baker, didn't you find it too menthol? I've got a full bottle here that I just stare at. I order 2 and use the second to mix in with other juice, but only a couple of drops per tank



Yip I still have a big bottle of it and do use it from time to time but prefer the Vapour Mountain Menthol ice... I found the Mount Baker Extreme Ice to be a lot like Wicks Bubble gum... not too menthol for me... I just prefer the VM one.


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/15)

ReeZ said:


> One of my favourite menthol mixes was a menthol DIY mixed with rocket sheep cloudsat!
> Where can i get menthol crystals from? I've checked Clicks and Dischem, no luck. Haven't made any menthol in ages.
> 
> Rob, how much strawberry concentrate do you mix with menthol? I have strawberry ripe, is that the right one?



I haven't mixed Strawberry with it for a long time... can't even remember how much... I think I mixed around a third Menthol Ice and the rest Strawberry... but not the concentrate the normal VM Strawberry.


----------



## Ugi (10/6/15)

im a menthol mixer as well. menthol goes with practically anything but it is the best on its own... my cloud mix is vg and menthol. i love the after burn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (22/6/15)

G-MAN said:


> I think I have now come to terms with the fact that I enjoy Menthol juices the most.
> 
> I have tried the desserts and other weird and wonderful juice mixtures but end up coming back to menthol mixes.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, always end up back w/ry4 Asian+menthol


----------



## kev mac (22/6/15)

Ugi said:


> im a menthol mixer as well. menthol goes with practically anything but it is the best on its own... my cloud mix is vg and menthol. i love the after burn.


And EZ on the wallet.


----------



## Silver (22/6/15)

G-MAN said:


> I think I have now come to terms with the fact that I enjoy Menthol juices the most.
> 
> I have tried the desserts and other weird and wonderful juice mixtures but end up coming back to menthol mixes.
> 
> ...



I also love my menthol mixes @G-MAN - and you are right, menthols and fruits go very well together. 
I like the extra throat hit one gets from menthol, yet it remains cool and refreshing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa (22/6/15)

Same here - use menthol most of the time. DIY menthol is super cheap. VG, PG, nicotine base and menthol flavouring. I vary the amount of menthol during the day - strong in the morning and then tone it down towards the end of the day. Vaping it at the office works well, because there is absolutely no smell that upsets people around me. I also couldn't handle menthol cigarettes, but enjoy a menthol vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## G-MAN (22/6/15)

I currently have two Vapes running at the moment. Ambrosia/Menthol and Incognito/Menthol.
Really enjoy the Ambrosia on its own but couldn't help adding Menthol to it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## yuganp (22/6/15)

If you like menthol why not try the DIY route. Menthol is one of the easiest flavours to get right as it is very forgiving and it vaped immediately after mixing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (22/6/15)

I found my menthol bliss with Just B Diy Mintice. Buy a 30ml Flavour in pg, a 30ml Nic in VG and then add 60ml pg and 60ml vg and boom! 180ml of deliciousness!!!! From there you can add other concentrates into 30ml bottles to change flavours if need be

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (22/6/15)

Menthol is okay, and I often mix it with it. But Koolada is better. Gives the cool without changing the flavour much. IMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (22/6/15)

Alex said:


> Menthol is okay, and I often mix it with it. But Koolada is better. Gives the cool without changing the flavour much. IMO



I know I am guilty of doing this to be honest... I often refer to it as Menthol when actually its a combination of a few different "Minty" flavours. I have a large batch of Menthol stand alone and it actually has a bitter taste in high concentration. I ended up adding a few drops of Ethyl to 30ml to try sweeten it


----------



## kev mac (23/6/15)

Mufasa said:


> Same here - use menthol most of the time. DIY menthol is super cheap. VG, PG, nicotine base and menthol flavouring. I vary the amount of menthol during the day - strong in the morning and then tone it down towards the end of the day. Vaping it at the office works well, because there is absolutely no smell that upsets people around me. I also couldn't handle menthol cigarettes, but enjoy a menthol vape.


I buy a 30 mm of Newport beach a ry4+menthol juice from my b+m and mix it w/ pg,vg (50%-50%w/9m nic.) and get approximately 100mm and the flavor is great for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

